# iPod touch Screen Issues?



## Ashtangi (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi

I'm just about to pick up a 16GB iPod touch, and I wanted to ask if anyone has had screen issues with them. Most of the issues I've read about are similar to the iPhone - the negative black issue, poor contrast, dead pixels. I was at Best Buy yesterday and the demo had an absolutely brutal screen - a reddish tint to it, it was barely readable - obviously something was wrong with it. Has anyone been experiencing issues with their screen? 

I'd prefer not to have to keep returning it until I get a decent screen. Does anyone know if a unit purchased at Best Buy/Future Shop or Costco can be taken to the Apple Store? Or would I have to purchase it from the Apple Store to just walk-in to the Genius Bar to exchange it? 

Any help is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I've had no problems at all. I just kept the original plastic on the top, so no scratches get on the screen.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I bought a week 44 a week ago and my screen is less than perfect. My iPhone screen blows it away. It's going back.


----------



## blueangel2323 (Nov 20, 2004)

the only thing is that the onscreen keyboard is extremely annoying to use. it won't respond to finger nails, and the "keys" are really small so you're always typing in the wrong letters.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

blueangel2323 said:


> the only thing is that the onscreen keyboard is extremely annoying to use. it won't respond to finger nails, and the "keys" are really small so you're always typing in the wrong letters.


You'll get better with practice, trust me. I have huge fingers and I can type on that very quickly with few to no errors. You have to learn to trust it because its error correction is actually pretty good.

As for the screen; mine is flawless. No negative black issues and everything is bright and crisp. One thing I don't like is the finger prints it collects, but thats to be expected and I knew that going in. Other than that the touch is fantastic.

Trev


----------



## Ashtangi (Nov 25, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> I bought a week 44 a week ago and my screen is less than perfect. My iPhone screen blows it away. It's going back.


What issues does it have? Negative black? Poor contrast?


----------



## Ashtangi (Nov 25, 2005)

TrevX said:


> As for the screen; mine is flawless. No negative black issues and everything is bright and crisp. One thing I don't like is the finger prints it collects, but thats to be expected and I knew that going in. Other than that the touch is fantastic.
> 
> Trev


Interesting. What week is it?


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Negative blacks issue. When I run the appleservedup.com tests, my screen is off a bit, while my iPhone screen is dead on.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

no problem with my screen, and i have the week 37 one which is the week that had all the problems.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Ashtangi said:


> Interesting. What week is it?


Week 38.

Trev


----------



## Steej (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't want to start a new thread so here goes...

I picked up a 16 gig Touch and there is one dead pixel. I have heard that almost every touch has one or more and is normal. It bugs the hell out of me, yet it is not that noticeable.

Should I take it back for a replacement or just live with it? I was told by someone that they won't replace it - unless there are more than 3 or so dead pixels. Can this really be true!!! for $400 before tax I want something flawless in this size of a package - it's not like a 50" screen where u will never notice. 

Any thoughts or ideas would be great!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Max Amerongen (Oct 27, 2007)

How bad does the problem have to be for Apple to replace it?


----------



## Steej (Sep 25, 2007)

Thats what I hope someone will shed some light on. I am sure I can just get it replaced asap. I just want to know if there is any truth to what I was told.

Also wondering if anyone else is just living with dead pixels - due to so many units having them.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Mine has zero dead pixels. Vexel on this board has a touch as well and I am pretty sure his is free of dead pixels as well. I'm not sure how common the dead pixel problem is, but I sure haven't seen it.

Trev


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

No, dead pixels on my new touch.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

TrevX said:


> Mine has zero dead pixels. Vexel on this board has a touch as well and I am pretty sure his is free of dead pixels as well. I'm not sure how common the dead pixel problem is, but I sure haven't seen it.
> 
> Trev


Yup, not an issue with my screen whatsoever.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

My 8gb has a few things that look like dead pixels but nothing major. I would send it back but it is hacked and I don't want to reset it and have to put everything back on. I have applecare so will wait for awhile in hopes that Apple will warm up to the 3rd party apps etc.


----------



## Max Amerongen (Oct 27, 2007)

Mine doesn't have any dead pixels, I'm very happy with it. There's a few slight contrast issues, but nothing that shows, unless you're looking for it.


----------



## brett (May 27, 2007)

i have no complaints about my screen either. (week 47)


----------



## Steej (Sep 25, 2007)

The Touch I got is a week 47,

I will take it back for a replacement as I believe I got a faulty one (besides the screen). I turned my ipod on today and it is wiped clean? I was shocked  

All that was left on it was one dexter episode out of 12. I am not new to ipods at all or itunes by a long shot. I believe something messed up and I'm sure it's not me.

Just one of those freak gadget accidents - So far it's fine though once synced. 

Thanks for all the replies guys I appreciate the input. I will post after I get the replacement. I was thinking if I get another faulty one: I will pick up the 160 gig classic - I don't want to  

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Steej (Sep 25, 2007)

Well,

I just got another touch and... There are 5 dead pixels on the screen - back to the store!!!

Edit: I just got my third touch tested it out at the store - seemed good. Got home ran appleservedup.com and bam 3 dead pixels...

Should I try again or just go for the 160 gig Classic and wait for the iphone. I have a good feeling I'm headed for the classic. I am too much of a fanatic when it comes to these things. How can 3 Touch's all have dead pixels...

2 were week 47 and one week 48!!! Those who have good screens, I want your ipod touch beejacon


----------



## Ashtangi (Nov 25, 2005)

I just picked up a 16gb week 46 - surprisingly there are no dead pixels, and overall I'd have to say I'm content with the screen. It does have some odd viewing angle issues, but I suspect this is normal - I don't see any shimmering, and it doesn't appear to have the negative black issue. 

It does seem to have some very faint vertical banding if you look closely - but I'm not sure if this is just normal or whether it's a flaw. 

It's still somewhat discouraging to compare it to a 3 or 4 year old Axim x50v - the Axim screen is far superior in terms of contrast and viewing angles.


----------



## Steej (Sep 25, 2007)

OK,

After going through 5 Touch's - I walked away with a week 49. I have to say there are still little very small white dots on some places of the screen (dead pixels to me). I can hardly see them and they are hard to point out so I took it.

I am very pleased with this one and I got a good discount. I think I was just being way to picky with this purchase


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

I got mine for Christmas and it works like a charm. No complaints at all...
Not sure if I'll hack it or not. How about the rest of you new owners?

Also, how do I know what week it was made?


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

I hacked mine; definitely a good upgrade with the suite of available software.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*One*

One dead pixel on our 8 GB iPod Touch.
Too bad, the screen is otherwise gorgeous. 

*ADDITIONAL:*
According to the test site,
Dead or Stuck pixels should be red, green, or blue. The one bad pixel on my screen is definitely grey. A different issue?


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

Mine is a 16GB an the screen is flawless. I did install a screen protector right off the bat and am going to make sure it is protected as the screen is crucial to the machine. I hacked mine (I'm not usually a hack type of guy), a simple process if you watch the YouTube videos and is much more functional because of it. Maps and Weather are very useful apps.


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

How do you find out which week the iTouch was built in?


----------



## lordvader (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I have proven SEVEN ipod touch 8Gb and they all had dead/stuck pixels!!! I feel really upset with Apple and the manufacturers who do these things, it´s not normal that a gadget that costs moreless 300 dollars doesn´t go through a full quality test before it´s sold. It´s a SHAME. And I don´t care if there´s only one stuck pixel, I think that when you sell a product it must be perfect, no near-perfect, but PERFECT, otherwise don´t sell it. Do you imagine if monitor manufacturers do things the same way??, unthinkable!!, and same for the ipod touch since it´s ALL about the screen... As said, a complete shame. Really disappointed.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Steej said:


> I have to say there are still little very small white dots on some places of the screen (dead pixels to me)


Thanks for adding "to me." Those are actually stuck pixels, not dead pixels.



> I am very pleased with this one and I got a good discount. I think I was just being way to picky with this purchase


Yes, you probably are/were. Still, before they put these things behind gloss/glass, you could "rub" a stuck pixel and it might unstick. Ah well.

My iPhone, with no screen protectors of any kind, bought on Day 1, has no stuck or dead pixels.


----------

